# 8Mm Spring Bars Needed - But Thinner Than Normal?



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a silly little thing, I need a pair of spring bars for a ladies Seiko watch with 8mm lug width, and the ones I've got are too fat. Does anyone know where to source thinner than normal spring bars, or has anyone out there got a couple I can buy?

The watch in question is this one:










And the problem is the small diameter on the end of the bracelet, as shown here:










I will be selling this one on ebay, so it has no sentimental value, but I'd like to get it properly sorted prior to sale anyway.

Thanks in advance for any help :thumbup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

what diameter do you need. I have some at 1.5mm thick if that helps?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, but I think 1.5mm is the same as the ones I already have, and they are just too wide to squeeze through the hole. I am looking for something a bit thinner, maybe 1mm or very slightly less. The ones fitted to the watch are fine, but I broke one (or rather, it fell apart when I took it out - Sounds better!) and the other one looks slightly bent as well. I'd rather replace them both with new ones if I can find some that fit.

Cheers for the offer though, much appreciated as always.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

no chance of slightly tweaky the ends to take the 1.5mm ones? :cowboy: :hammer:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That will be my next move mate.... Although I think I can guess what is going to happen.... :lol:


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Ease the centre sleeve open and you will be able to get a larger diameter pin in


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

PM me a postal addy, I may be able to help? But can't look till tomorrow.

:weed:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers Mel, I'll PM you in a minute, nice one :thumbup:


----------

